# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  3D Cocooner, bionic lattice structures from the robotic spinneret, Festo AG & Co. KG, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Festo AG & Co. KG

----------


## Airicist

Festo – 3D Cocooner

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> Just like a caterpillar, the 3D Cocooner spins delicate lightweight structures freely in space. With the help of a high-speed handling system, the spinneret is precisely controlled and glues a glass fibre into the desired bionic lattice shape with UV-curing resin.

----------

